# Your Favorite Types Of Cookies



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Alright we all love our cookies one way or another. There are so many types. So below I have listed fourteen of the more popular ones (I think) but of course you can list others that you enjoy eating.

I loves cookies.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Browser cookies.....


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Dim7 said:


> Browser cookies.....


Those are more clogging than any other type I know. You may want to forget them, but they don't want to forget you.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Mahlerian said:


> Those are more clogging than any other type I know. You may want to forget them, but they don't want to forget you.


I just find that flattering.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Dim7 said:


> I just find that flattering.


Yes, that advertising bot placing you on a list somewhere cares about you enough to try to get an accurate picture of your daily habits, your tastes, your age...


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Browser cookies - I wonder why they call it "cookies".


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

My favorite edible cookies are chocolate chip, nuts, oatmeal and oreos.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Mahlerian said:


> Yes, that advertising bot placing you on a list somewhere cares about you enough to try to get an accurate picture of your daily habits, your tastes, your age...


Unclog yourself:

http://sourceforge.net/projects/bleachbit/

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/betterprivacy/

Back to topic:

My favourite biscuit (UK English for cookie) is shortbread.


----------



## Rhombic (Oct 28, 2013)

I like my biscuits plain, generally, but I also tend to enjoy them with nuts.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

ArtMusic said:


> Alright we all love our cookies one way or another.


No, we don't................


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Art Rock said:


> No, we don't................


So how do you like your cookies?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I don't eat cookies, yes, that's an option too.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Plain digestives dunked in tea.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Animal crackers....when I'm offered them on a plane,
Otherwise, I definitely abstain.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Some years ago in the pre email days, there was a whole series of letters printed in The Economist as week by week people argued whether or not it was valid to consider the USA as the leader of the free world? The final word was given to a lady who had just returned from a year working there, because they didn't have Chocolate Hob Nobs. QED as far as she was concerned.

Actually I prefer the soft American biscuit.

And you can just about get this thread On Topic if you consider the absolutely PIVOTAL, though sadly often overlooked, role Biscuits have played in the history of popular music.

What Western Swing band worth it's salt didn't have a sponsor. 
https://thebakerhotel.wordpress.com/2013/09/02/crazy-water-the-king-of-western-swing/

on the other hand half the moron's on British's radio today stated here.






As for the rest, it seems that many villages in Ireland are currently missing their idiots.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2015)

Hang on, we're missing a great opportunity to split hairs here!
Sometimes it seems cookie is the American word for what the British call biscuit. But personally from this side of the pond I'd say a cookie and a biscuit are similar/related but distinctly different. The test is the bend. If it snaps in two, it's a biscuit. If it breaks apart softly, it's a cookie.

Ginger nuts.

Plus, only a fool would attempt to dunk a cookie.

I rest my case.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

American cookies can be hard or soft. American biscuits are (preferably) soft, but not dessert items at all. Personally, I'd take buttermilk biscuits over any cookie any day. (And why do Brits call them "digestive" biscuits? That makes them sound like a medicinal product.)

My Grandmother used to make Lebkuchen for my German grandfather. Would Germans call that a cookie?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

a plain cookie is not a cookie.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Chocolate or chocolate chunk. Also do like windmill cookies quite a bit.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

99% of the point of baking is the dough, and that goes for cookies, too. I like cookies that are great, because the dough is made of great ingredients that don't require mountains of sugar, gobs of glaze, slabs of filling, heaps of icing, chunks of candy, etc. The grains have a subtle and delicious taste that doesn't need to be covered or disguised. Such cookies might be enhanced by simple means, such as the judicious addition of chopped fruit, nuts or spices, a sprinkling of sugar, perhaps... but if the dough is not good on it's own, then it's not a good cookie :tiphat:


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Chocolate crinkle cookies are probably my favorite; my mom makes them every year around Christmas:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Tristan said:


> Chocolate crinkle cookies are probably my favorite; my mom makes them every year around Christmas:


Wow, I'm tearing up. My mom used to make those also. Thanks for the sweet memory.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

hpowders said:


> Animal crackers....when I'm offered them on a plane,
> Otherwise, I definitely abstain.


Great cookies inspire great poetry. I quote Christopher Morley:

Animal crackers and cocoa to drink,
That is the finest of suppers I think;
When I'm grown up and can have what I please
I think I shall always insist upon these.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

'Cookies with chocolate chips' and 'Cookies with oatmeal' are my favourites.

I love my oats in any shape or form.

I love chocolate too. When I was a girl, my favourite biscuits were 'Maryland Cookies', partly because within the family I was called Mary, so they seemed personal to me - but mostly because of the chocolate & slightly nutty flavour. 

These days, I don't eat gluten, so we get some gluten-free shortbread biscuits from a well-known supermarket. They're so delicious that Taggart eats them in preference to traditional Scottish shortbread.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2015)

GreenMamba said:


> American cookies can be hard or soft. American biscuits are (preferably) soft, but not dessert items at all. Personally, I'd take buttermilk biscuits over any cookie any day. (And why do Brits call them "digestive" biscuits? That makes them sound like a medicinal product.)
> 
> My Grandmother used to make Lebkuchen for my German grandfather. Would Germans call that a cookie?


Wiki:
The digestive was first developed in 1839 by two Scottish doctors to aid digestion.The term "digestive" is derived from the belief that they had antacid properties due to the use of sodium bicarbonate when they were first developed


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I tend to avoid biccies because, as with crisps, I end up grazing and having more than I should - at my previous workplace a communal packet of McVitie's dark chocolate digestives would usually be gone within a day if no-one locked them up once tea break was over.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

elgars ghost said:


> I tend to avoid biccies because, as with crisps, I end up grazing and having more than I should - at my previous workplace a communal packet of McVitie's dark chocolate digestives would usually be *gone within a day if no-one locked them up once tea break was over*.


A day seems like a fairly leisurely rate of consumption.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2015)

Setting aside a preference for American-style chocolate-chip cookies, my second best faves (on rare occasions) are hash cookies baked with moderate doses of finest Nepalese hashish. You may mock this predilection, but a journalist acquaintance of mine recently returned from filming a documentary in Denver (Colorado) about the marijuana trade and assures me that in 5 years we'll be able to buy hash 'over the counter' in Europe.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Dr Johnson said:


> A day seems like a fairly leisurely rate of consumption.


Ah, but it was the large packet and most of the time there were usually only three of us in the place!


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

For Taggart, (Superintendent Jack) McVitie will always be "The Biscuit".


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

ArtMusic said:


> Browser cookies - I wonder why they call it "cookies".


PC's like the 'crunch' of the 'data bits' ... :lol:

And they come in all flavors: Session, Persistent, Secure, Httponly, 3rd Party, Super, and Zombie cookies.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2015)

Krummhorn said:


> *PC's* like the 'crunch' of the 'data bits' [...]


I know, I know, it's all small potatoes, but really Mr K, a man of your stature, erudition and standing disappoints me with the curious use of the possessive apostrophe. Write it out in full (PC) and you will see the error of your ways. 
OK, sermon over. Dismissed.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

The humble chocolate chip and the oatmeal cookies/biscuits are the old favorites according to the statistical findings. I voted these two. I might go have one of each now.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

My single favorite kind of cookie is oatmeal chocolate chip.

There's a recipe on the inside of the lid of Quaker Oats boxes for oatmeal raisin cookies. Simply substitute chocolate chips for raisins. For best results, use fancy, semi-dark chocolate chips and sprinkle a little sea salt on top of the cookies before baking instead of mixing it in with the dough.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

elgars ghost said:


> Ah, but it was the large packet and *most of the time there were usually only three of us in the place!*


Seems restrained to the point of asceticism.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Oatmeal/raison are a favorite ... so are peanut butter cookies. When we make these at home we use ½ the sugar and substitute apples sauce for oil.



TalkingHead said:


> I know, I know, it's all small potatoes, but really Mr K, a man of your stature, erudition and standing disappoints me with the curious use of the possessive apostrophe. Write it out in full (PC) and you will see the error of your ways.
> OK, sermon over. Dismissed.


English was not a strong suit for me all through school.  Took summer school course to pass. Oddly enough my wife is an English major with a masters in education.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Gingerbread. Every time I buy the gingerbread house kit and attempt to put it together at home, I never get around to building the thing. I just take the gingerbread 'walls' out of the package and start eating them...sometimes with coffee.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

I like Milk Chocolate HobNobs. Dark chocolate digestives are good too.


----------



## bestellen (May 28, 2015)

Chocolate chip bar cookies, the recipe is on the back of the Nestle chocolate chip bag and I have made it so many times I don't even need to check for measurements. They are so easy to make and some have great crispy edges with a moist center. My favorite thing to do is eat them right out of the oven with a glass of cold milk.


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 24, 2007)

Soft gingerbread man cookies are heaven.

I also like Oreos, but don't eat them much.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Bassoonist said:


> Soft gingerbread man cookies are heaven.
> 
> I also like Oreos, but don't eat them much.


Oreos with a warm glass of full cream milk. I used to take that a lot.


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 24, 2007)

ArtMusic said:


> Oreos with a warm glass of full cream milk. I used to take that a lot.


Oh, well I'm allergic to milk so I don't really know anything about that.

Soggy food generally doesn't do well for me, though.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

All of the above, with gingernuts being my "other". I do like biscuits!


----------



## Dedalus (Jun 27, 2014)

You missed the greatest cookie of all on your poll: peanut butter cookies! By far my favorite. I love peanut butter flavored anything generally, and Reece's are my favorite candy.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Cantuccini, one every day with an espresso, yummie


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

My favorites are chocolate chip. I've loved them all my life.

That said, I also have a fondness for Oreos and just had some of the lemon ones a few hours ago. 

Actually, the only cookie types on the list I don't like are coconut and oatmeal.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Snickerdoodles.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Do graham crackers count? I love them-especially the original kind. Don't care much for "honey grahams", so if you're coming over, please don't bring them.


----------

